# World Record History of Parlor Rollers



## zgirlie (6 mo ago)

Hello, 

I'm a complete novice with a fascination with parlor rollers, and want to put together a timeline for the world record history of parlor rollers. So far I've learned a lot about the showings of Paul Gamino, but I've found that the record is unclear for several decades and the record holders themselves seem to have no place on the internet. Does anybody have any information? Would be greatly appreciated!!

Warmly, 
Jackie


----------



## Phan of pigeons (3 mo ago)

zgirlie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a complete novice with a fascination with parlor rollers, and want to put together a timeline for the world record history of parlor rollers. So far I've learned a lot about the showings of Paul Gamino, but I've found that the record is unclear for several decades and the record holders themselves seem to have no place on the internet. Does anybody have any information? Would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> ...


I had some old pigeon magazines , I don't remember if it is pigeon debut or purebreed pigeon. They had a special issue dedicated to parlor rollers and the worlds records. Unfortunately I forget the year and month of the issue.
You can try searching for back issues of either of the 2 magazines. I believe they have it online also, or you can contact the purebreed pigeon magazine , they might have the info. Pigeon debut is a discontinued magazine, the current magazine is purebreed pigeon , plus I believe there is a nationwide parlor roller club , you can try contacting them also.
I used to have parlor rollers. They are very fun but they injure easily if you let them roll in a place where there are obstacles.
Hope that helps


----------

